# Fuel tank capacity question



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Recently purchased my 2 litre (230bhp) petrol TT and very pleased with it after a mk 2tdi. I believe the fuel tank capacity is 55 litres. However, on a couple of occasions when the gauge is well into the red with around 30 miles range indicated I have re- filled and surprised to find that I can only squeeze in around 45/46 litres.

Number of possibilities: the gauge is inaccurate, the 55 litres includes a reserve tank amount, or the computer thinks I am only going to average 15mpg whereas I seem to achieve around 42mpg.

I would value any comments or observations from others who have experienced the same thing.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

The capacity is 50 litres, not 55, or at least it is on mine (2 litre petrol 2016).


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Fuel can expand/contract in heat/cold weather too. Thats why they weigh fuel in F1 rather than calculate it in litres.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I believe the 230 Quattro and tts have 55 litre tanks and 2wd cars have 50 litre tanks


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

My experience the gauge is inaccurate.

Back when it was snowy in Feb/March I got caught up at work until the early hours. Every petrol stations on way home was closed, even took a detour to the local 24hrs ASDA which had no petrol! Gauge dropped down into the red and from memory showed 5 miles range for well over 20 miles. When I got petrol the following day got less than 50 litres in it.

Haven't dared to try it but I recon there is a good 5 litres left when it shows as empty.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Gauge is inaccurate.

A digital block gauge is never going to be as good as a needle type in telling you how much fuel you've got left.Same goes for oil and temperature,they're too coarse but favoured for cheapness.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The block-style gauge is something of a step backwards from my mk2 TT, I learned to judge the analog style pretty well. The mk3's gauge is useless; the miles-to-go is the only thing I really look at to decide if I need to fill up - however I dislike having that on screen all the time as I hate seing 5 miles drop off my range for every 2 miles I drive [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine was showing 0 miles remaining for a while yesterday and started beeping with the 'Please refuel immediately' message. Could still only get 46l in when I eventually made it to a petrol station!

The Quattro is 55l and FWD 50l capacity.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Keep in mind, the "range remaining" estimate uses a different fuel economy average than the one showing for your trip. I normally drive in the city, so when I start a long trip the range remaining shows less than the total trip distance (which I've driven many times)! As I start effecient highway driving the range creeps up. I'm not sure the length of driving history that range is based on, but could be the whole last tank.

Also who cares how accurate the fuel gauge is? Do you normally take it that low? I fill up if the gauge is less than a quarter and I drive by a gas station...


----------

